# Crafstman blower will not start



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I had a guy bring me a crafsman leaf blower the other day that will not start. I have checked for spark and fuel and both look good, the compression is not real strong but I dont think these had much since new. When I have tried to start it all it does is flud out. I have also put a little fuel down the cylinder and still nothing. Any ideas where I can go with this.....Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

90psi is the low end of compression for 2-cycles to run properly. The flooding can be due to a carb issue or not enough compression to ignite the fuel. Unless you know for sure the compression is sufficent for proper operation, 100psi+, I would not spend to much time on fixing it. How old is it?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

One more thing, wiggle the air-cleaner assy. or carburetor and see if the spark plug wiggles. I've seen quite a few of the box-store hand-held blowers have the cylinder come loose.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I just got done tearing it down and found that the ring had stuck to the piston not allowing for good compression. The machine is only about a year old, (so i was told). I think I will check on a new ring and see what happens....Thanks


----------

